# Laptop screen is Blank ...



## Computer_Clueles (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello =] I got a Gateway MT3423 Laptop and it was working fine the day before yesterday but when I went to turn it on yesterday the Laptop turned on but the screen remained blank. I looked all over the internet to find an answer as to how to get the screen on. I've tried the tip of removing the battery and holding the power button for 1 minute then put back the battery and try to start it but it was the same situation. Laptop booted up but screen remained blank. I know the Laptop itself is working cuz I heard the fan running, the Hard Drive booting up, etc. Can anyone please help me figure out why and how to get my screen to turn on ?? Also I've been told if the backlight is burnt out it's gonna cost me as much as a *NEW* Laptop to fix it ? Is that true ?? Please, help me !!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Can you still see a faint version of the desktop if you shine a strong light light on the screen? If so, it probably is the backlight tube(s) inside the LCD display or the high voltage inverter that powers the backlight. There is no quick way to tell what failed.

A Google search for the Gateway model number shows that you can buy a replacement LCD module for about $160 USD. A backlight inverter might cost about $30 USD. A repair shop might charge more than that for the parts and then would add their labor charges.

EDIT: If you can not see anything being displayed under a strong light, look at the screen while the computer is turned on in a darkened room. You should still see a faint glow from the screen if the display is all black but the backlight is working.


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

Also - check the Fn key with your LCD/CRT key - if there is absolutly NO IMAGE, then the screen might be turned off (it happens). While holding the Fn key down, press the LCD/CRT key (on my Gateway it is the F3 key, but it may have moved on your model). Pressing it once should bring the screen back, if it was simply off.

Also, do you have access to a normal monitor? Try plugging that in if you can't get the screen going using the Fn key. You should be able to see what the computer will report through either the BIOS or the Device Manager.

A-N


----------



## Computer_Clueles (Oct 29, 2007)

arknorth said:


> Also - check the Fn key with your LCD/CRT key - if there is absolutly NO IMAGE, then the screen might be turned off (it happens). While holding the Fn key down, press the LCD/CRT key (on my Gateway it is the F3 key, but it may have moved on your model). Pressing it once should bring the screen back, if it was simply off.
> 
> Also, do you have access to a normal monitor? Try plugging that in if you can't get the screen going using the Fn key. You should be able to see what the computer will report through either the BIOS or the Device Manager.
> 
> A-N


Strange. I go to try you suggestion and turn the computer on ... but before I can even press FN + F4 the screen turns on and everything is working fine like it was before this all happened. I have no idea as to why the screen just shut off for a couple days but it's like the Laptop just wanted to take a break or something. It's working now but for how long or what was exactly wrong I dont know ???


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

Ahh, then I would check the hinge switch. Depending on the way your case is made will depend on how your laptop turns off the screen when you close the lid while it's on. It usually is either a small foot-like tab that inserts into a slot (like my old one), or it's a small button that resides near the point where the screen meets the main body of the laptop sticking up. If this switch gets dirty, sometimes it won't pop up when the screen is opened. A shot of canned air might solve many sins here.

A-N


----------



## Computer_Clueles (Oct 29, 2007)

arknorth said:


> Ahh, then I would check the hinge switch. Depending on the way your case is made will depend on how your laptop turns off the screen when you close the lid while it's on. It usually is either a small foot-like tab that inserts into a slot (like my old one), or it's a small button that resides near the point where the screen meets the main body of the laptop sticking up. If this switch gets dirty, sometimes it won't pop up when the screen is opened. A shot of canned air might solve many sins here.
> 
> A-N


I never close my Laptop cuz my Laptop is kinda working as my Desktop. It's always plugged in and sits on my desk open. I thought it might be this issue too. So I tried closing my Laptop but since I rarely to never closed my laptop since I bought it ... it make the CLICK sound when I closed it meaning the hinge locked in. But for some reason the Laptop screen isnt turning on again. Last night *As from my previous post* it was working again but when I go to turn it on today it was back to the same issue. I tried contacting Gateway for Tech support but they're scammers !!  Gateway emailed me back with a charge rate for which I'll be charge for speaking with a Tech via phone. This is the rate they charge for speaking to a tech ...

To speak to our highly trained agents you need to purchase a PIN. 
Here are the options for the PIN.

30 minutes - $59.99
90 minutes - $129.99
15 incidents Yearly Subscription - $199.99 (No time limit)

Those prices are outrageous !! For the price of 90 minutes ... I'm sure Geek Squad or Fire dog can fix my Laptop at that price.  I Miss being on my Laptop.


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, that's Acer for you (they currently own Gateway and eMachines).

Once in a great while my old Gateway would do that though. And as you said, you rarely close the lid. When you did, did you just just gently close it, or did you slap it shut (slapping isn't slamming it shut - it just means quickly closing it to make it slap). Oddly, I needed to slap mine shut when it did this, and when I opened it, the screen was back up. I don't recommend it if you don't feel slap-happy though.

Another posibility is that you have a loose connection between the screen and the motherboard. Normally, one would think this wouldn't happen with a notebook that remains open for long periods, but actually it does, and especially in ones where they get used heavily as a word processor or typing in general. The reason is simple - the connection that the cable makes between the base and the monitor is usually under the keyboard, and constant typing will loosen clips and plugs over time, especially if the keyboardist is like my father was - a real key banger. Unfortunately, the only way to check this would be to take the beastie apart, and I'm not sure if you wanted to go that far.

A-N


----------



## Tim MA z6 (Nov 9, 2008)

I have the same Gateway MT3423 with the same screen problem. After 10 months the screen went dead. I mailed the laptop back to Gateway and they fixed it. 3 months later (now) the screen is blank again.

I have no clue how to fix it.

I ended up purchasing a HP the other day.

I'd still like to fix it....any more thoughts on how to fix it??

I did open some of the back panel and noticed tape around the wires going into the screen at the hinge.

Tim @ Massachusetts


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

On the 'Do It Yourself" side, the best guide I have found is this guy - http://www.laptoprepair101.com/laptop/category/lcd-screen-repair/

A-N


----------



## Computer_Clueles (Oct 29, 2007)

arknorth said:


> Well, that's Acer for you (they currently own Gateway and eMachines).
> 
> Once in a great while my old Gateway would do that though. And as you said, you rarely close the lid. When you did, did you just just gently close it, or did you slap it shut (slapping isn't slamming it shut - it just means quickly closing it to make it slap). Oddly, I needed to slap mine shut when it did this, and when I opened it, the screen was back up. I don't recommend it if you don't feel slap-happy though.
> 
> ...


Hmm ... I gently close it and when I do I heard the click of the laptop clips locking in. (.__.") I might have something to do with the loosen clips/plugs. Might be the answer but unsure. One time I was playing an MM0RPG game and constantly kept dying. Frustration set in and I kinda banged the keyboard ... more like mashed. As my Forum name states ... I'm real Computer Clueless so I dont think taking it apart would do me any good as I'd end up with parts all over the floor and wonder whats this doo hickey and this thing-ma- bobber here and most likely end up breaking it more than it already was But I'll try your slapping technique and see what happens.


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

Gently, but firm...

Oddly, the wire and clip assembly is rather easy to get to in most laptops, and requires few parts removed. But again, it depends on how you feel about climbing inside your beastie.

A-N


----------



## Computer_Clueles (Oct 29, 2007)

arknorth said:


> Gently, but firm...
> 
> Oddly, the wire and clip assembly is rather easy to get to in most laptops, and requires few parts removed. But again, it depends on how you feel about climbing inside your beastie.
> 
> A-N


I tried. Took off every screw and I couldn't get the entire Laptop cover to come off so I can check that LCD screen connector. Oddly as much as I hate doing it ... the Laptop comes on and works fine after several ON and OFF pushes of the Power button. What's even weirder is if I try this ON and OFF button method during the day I wont get Lucky and the Laptop wont turn on no matter how many times I try but every time I try after 9pm it works and I'm able to turn my Laptop on after like 2nd try.  It's like the Laptop programmed itself to have a mind of it's own and decides when to be used and when to be dead asleep *Literally dead*. I want this problem fixed but dont know how without passing it over to a Computer repair guy like GeekSquad or FireDog but I dont got the money to pay for such repairs.  I truly wish there was some type of DIY work that I can do to fix this problem.


----------



## Computer_Clueles (Oct 29, 2007)

Hmm ... I got my laptop to work for the past couple days but it start not working again. So I know it cant be Hardrive cuz it does boot up and work normally if I'm Lucky - it's not the LCD Bulb cuz again if I'm lucky it turns on normally and works fine - Only thing I can think of is a loose wire or LCD Connector is loose but I have no idea where or how to access this.


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

Welll, don't be so fast to dismiss the HD - I just had one go in m'lady's Dell D600, and it would do odd things to the system as it failed, including coming back to life for a short while.

Truth be told, it could be a number of things - from HD spasms to motherboard hiccups, to video processor frying to power converter snarking.

A-N


----------

